# email in MySQL Datenbank speichern



## Dsu (22. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung wo ich eingehende E-Mails in eine Datenbank speichern kann.
Mail in die Form laden und auslesen und dann in die Datenbank speichern haben ich schon soweit erledigt, Aktull hänge ich mit den Anhängen welche mittels der email mit gesendet werden können.

Umgebung: VB.NET

Binfür jeden TIP Dankbar.

Vielen Dank


----------

